# R there media jobs in Majorca?



## fanta (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi, 
I want to move to Majorca in couple of month. I am reading all available forums but cannot find any information about other than bar jobs. Can anybody advise please, does it has sense to go to Mallorca and looking for job as a web / graphic designer? Is it possible to get permanent job othet than in bar/restauratns? This is my current job and my passion so I would really love to live in the Sun and work in my profession. My Spanish is very, very basic... 
Thnaks for all suggestions


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

fanta said:


> Hi,
> I want to move to Majorca in couple of month. I am reading all available forums but cannot find any information about other than bar jobs. Can anybody advise please, does it has sense to go to Mallorca and looking for job as a web / graphic designer? Is it possible to get permanent job othet than in bar/restauratns? This is my current job and my passion so I would really love to live in the Sun and work in my profession. My Spanish is very, very basic...
> Thnaks for all suggestions


I wish you well - but think of it this way. What will you offer a prospective employer that offsets your lack of Spanish? - I know this sound harsh - but........Put yourself in an employers shoes. 

It's part of the reason so many ex-pats start their own business.


----------



## fanta (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for your reply chris(madrid) , and you are right about Spanish knowledge. I am thinking about own business too. But what I heard, is that on Mallorca English language is very common and that you don't have to speak Spanish as much as on tha land. Is that true?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

It's like all things. Yes there are more English (and lots more German) speakers on Mallorca than say the village where I live. BUT think on this. How many of those are in fact retired so will have no need of your talents?. 

Your clients may well be locals. And whilst they may speak English - I can pretty much guaranty they'll expect their staff to speak Spanish. Common courtesy will demand you speak Spanish with Spanish clients. The onus, as service provider, is always on you to comply - and not force your client to adapt to your "deficits".

Without Spanish you'll need to target English owned companies. I know of many ex-pats who live off other ex-pats. But most (I know) are carpenters or Builders. Know of one EXCELLENT BIKE mechanic that's moving over to the Gib' area. He's expecting to clean pools!.

I have Spanish friends on Mallorca. 2 (from "privileged" backgrounds) were schooled in the UK and are also professionals. One is a lawyer, the other works for SA NOSTRA (the Mallorcan savings bank) and has a second IT business. Both make use of their bilingual status. And even so they're not by any means rich. Their wives have to work as well. They are however comfortable. 

Also have other less "language skilled" friends there - and they "just" get by despite being serious established business owners/managers.

When I still worked in the rat race - I had a major argument with some higher managers outside Spain about the requirement for Spanish skills in the high end IT world. The wanted to simply ship in Italians/French etc that were already trained and excellent English speakers to do the work as and when thins were complicated. Saw several multimillion deals flutter and occasionally die as a result. This was in an IT world where just about everybody understands English on the written page because IBM only wrote in English. But communicating "issues" is a different matter. Also take into account that in a Spanish court (God forbid) the Spanish version of the documents is what counts.

Imagine you're in the UK as a Client and an only Spanish speaker came to you for work. Where would you use them?.

I know it sounds very negative - but right now - you're better not being too optimistic. You'll be in direct competition with locals. And now the levels of bilingualism in Spanish schools/Universities is HIGH. My niece is absolutely confident in English - and it has nothing at all to do with her having an English Uncle - we've always communicated in Spanish.


----------



## jan08 (Jul 4, 2008)

I live In Mallorca, and most of the Spanish here do speak English. Alot of the british run businesses only speak English, depends where you want to go. Of course you would need to brush up on your spanish language but its easy to pick up once your out here. Are you looking to buy a business out here?


----------



## Shirley Roberts (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sun Search Recruitment can help!!*



fanta said:


> Hi,
> I want to move to Majorca in couple of month. I am reading all available forums but cannot find any information about other than bar jobs. Can anybody advise please, does it has sense to go to Mallorca and looking for job as a web / graphic designer? Is it possible to get permanent job othet than in bar/restauratns? This is my current job and my passion so I would really love to live in the Sun and work in my profession. My Spanish is very, very basic...
> Thnaks for all suggestions


Sun Search is a recruitment agency in Mallorca looking after the English speaking population. Please contact us and look on our site for vacancies. I am sure we can help you.

Best wishes

Shirley Roberts


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

jan08 said:


> I live In Mallorca, and most of the Spanish here do speak English. Alot of the british run businesses only speak English, depends where you want to go. Of course you would need to brush up on your spanish language but its easy to pick up once your out here. Are you looking to buy a business out here?


Hi Jan08

Do you know the area around Bendinat, as we will be going there for about six months and some advice would be great!


----------

